# PHPMyAdmin Problem

## Piratetrader

[1.20] I receive the error "cannot load MySQL extension, please check PHP Configuration".

To connect to a MySQL server, PHP needs a set of MySQL functions called "MySQL extension". This extension may be part of the PHP distribution (compiled-in), otherwise it needs to be loaded dynamically. Its name is probably mysql.so or php_mysql.dll. phpMyAdmin tried to load the extension but failed

Can anyone help with this, I dont know what to do and if you do please treat me as a dumpy and explain in detalil how I can make this happen.

Thanx for any help I can get.

PT  :Very Happy: 

----------

## adaptr

Have you built mod_php with USE="mysql" ?

----------

## Piratetrader

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Have you built mod_php with USE="mysql" ?

 

here is my use variable for mod_php.

```
x86 oss apm arts avi crypt cups encode foomaticdb gif gpm gtk2 jpeg libg++ mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls pdflib png quicktime sdl slang spell svga truetype xml2 xmms xv zlib gdbm berkdb readline java tcpd pam libwww ssl perl python esd imlib oggvorbis opengl mozilla X gtk gnome -kde -qt mysql
```

PT.

----------

## venomix

I had the exact same problem when I emerged php before I emerged mysql. The only thing I did was to unmerge mod_php and php, and the emerged them again. Now it works like a charm.

I hope this works out for you too!

----------

## Hes Nikke

 *venomix wrote:*   

> I had the exact same problem when I emerged php before I emerged mysql. The only thing I did was to unmerge mod_php and php, and the emerged them again. Now it works like a charm.
> 
> I hope this works out for you too!

 

i'm having the same problem. to make maters worse, php refuses to re-emerge for me!

```

# emerge php mod_php

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) dev-php/php-4.3.4-r4 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) php-4.3.4.tar.bz2

!!! No message digest entry found for file "php-4.3.6-includepath.diff."

!!! Most likely a temporary problem. Try 'emerge sync' again later.

!!! If you are certain of the authenticity of the file then you may type

!!! the following to generate a new digest:

!!!   ebuild /usr/portage/category/package/package-version.ebuild digest

```

so i decide to be more specific

```

# emerge /usr/portage/dev-php/php/php-4.3.6-r1.ebuild mod_php

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) dev-php/php-4.3.6-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) php-4.3.6.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) php-4.3.6-includepath.diff

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) php-4.3.6-pcrealloc.patch

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking php-4.3.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/php-4.3.6-r1/work

<snip>

checking for NDBM support... yes

checking for db4 major version... configure: error: Header contains different version

!!! ERROR: dev-php/php-4.3.6-r1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

```

any ideas?

----------

## nobspangle

try doing what it says

!!! Most likely a temporary problem. Try 'emerge sync' again later. 

!!! If you are certain of the authenticity of the file then you may type 

!!! the following to generate a new digest: 

!!!   ebuild /usr/portage/category/package/package-version.ebuild digest

----------

## Hes Nikke

i got it working!

i had to remerg db-4 again  :Mad: 

----------

## kyptin

I ran into the same problem, about it griping about "header version"s or whatever.  (I'm up far too late, so forgive me if this doesn't make any sense.   :Smile:  )  Re-emerging db4 didn't work for me, because a) I didn't have it installed in the first place, and b) it was masked (or maybe one of its dependencies was masked, I don't remember.)  Anyway, I tried multiple things, including emerge gentoolkit && revdep-rebuild; emerge -C libwww && emerge libwww; emerge -C mysql libwww && emerge mysql libwww; and even d/ling ldcheck, all to no avail.  Heck, I probably tried other stuff, too, but nothing worked.

I finally tried selectively turning off USE flags (as gleaned from emerge -vp mod_php).  Sure enough, turning of berkdb solved all my problems.  I thought this especially strange, because I have looked in -vp output from other posts in other threads, and they don't seem to even have mod_php [optionally] depending on berkdb.  Who knows?  Indeed, who cares?  It's late, I have a lot of other work to be doing, and I'm rambling.  I hope this solution works for others, so my incoherent ramblings won't be in vain.  :Wink: 

----------

